# wind and ducks



## TexasPete

how do ducks respond to 20+ mph winds? looks like tomorrow AM will be blustery and I'm wonderin' if the ducks will be flying.


----------



## Tritonman

I think if you are hunting a field they are working it does not matter. I have seen them out in nodak in stiff winds going to eat from roost. If you are hunting woodies in non pressured holes then it may. I'll be jump shooting what is left of wood ducks tom. Good idea if you can use the wind to your favor. Then again if you are hunting public, shooting time can be fun for the first twenty minutes. My corn has not been combined yet so my field fun will start when it is


----------



## freyedknot

after a while if they find a safe place to land ,they will hold there till the wind dies down.high wind is good,but sustained high winds is not. most likely by sunday they will be hunkered down and staying put unless disturbed.


----------



## snag

i couldn,t make it out today but my partners went and they said when it was gusting there wern,t many birds in the air,but the geese were they ended up with four geese one mallard and a woodie, when the wind died down some they started seeing some high flyers circling the swamp,sun. is suppose to be even more wind,they like to hide out on those gusty days....


----------



## fish'on

I went out last sunday with Walleye Guy and Chippawa, almost got blown away and hardly anything was flying. A group of three woodies came in fairly close and Walleye Guy got 2 shots off and hit 2 and neither one was found?????


----------



## BFG

Wind + Cold = Good duck hunting. 

Some of my best days have been in 20+mph winds...in the marsh and fields...of course...

Best later in the season...as the flight birds typically do not know all of the local safety zones...and are more than willing to "come on down..."


----------

